# Sticky  Getting a nonslip retriever to range for upland game



## Bobm

*this is another one of Gonehuntings tips that I thought worthwhile and a pretty cool idea*. For those of you that don't know once a retriever is trained for nonslip ( meaning the dog is rigidly trained to only retrieve) its very hard to get them to leave your side and quarter in the uplands.
Its a fairly common problem with dogs that get too much OB and retriever training before a season of upland hunting. I made the same mistake myself once a long time ago.

Anyway heres his method and it made a lot of sense so I thought I would put it in the training stickies.



> What you're going to have to do is to take he and your other dog's for walks where there aren't birds, and just let them play. Always release him on a command like "OK".
> 
> Once he has the confidence to range out with your female, start salting fields for him. Take some pigeons in a trap or clipwinged with legs tied, and plant them about 100 yards apart in a field. Work him upwind at first to the birds so the scent pulls him out from your side. Plant the birds in the exact same location each time you go to the field. Eventually they'll become like a pattern blind to him, and when you enter the field, he'll just take off to go look for each bird. LET HIM!. You need to build this confidence in him.
> 
> Now when you go to the field and he takes off for the birds, it's time to switch fields. Plant the birds and work him in to them again up wind. As he becomes bolder and more proficient, work him into the birds crosswind instead of upwind.
> 
> That's about it. You may again have to put range control on him, but it will be very easy. Baby steps. First one problem, then the next.


Gh is a wealth of info if you can pry it out of him


----------



## hunter121390

what is a weath?

jp. good info


----------



## Bobm

dyslexia, I fxied it tnahks


----------

